# Sheldon Reservoir Weeknight Fishing Tourny



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

*Sheldon Reservoir Bass Fishing Tournament to be held----------------------------------------------

Thursday April 7, 2011 6:00PM - 9:15PM*

Basic rules
#1. No wake No wake No wake NO WAKE. Your fish will NOT be weighed if caught, NO EXCEPTIONS

#2. 1-2 people per boat, $40 entry fee per boat

#3. All boats must be able to keep their fish alive, electric or oar powered boats may use a stringer, all bass must be alive to be weighed in. Live wells will be checked prior to tournament

#4. This is a (5) Bass tournament. Only Bass 14" and longer will be weighed.

#5. All boats must register and pay entry fee to the black and yellow Skeeter at the boat ramp BEFORE 5:50 PM

#6. Artificial lures only

#7. ALL TPWD rules must be adhered to at all times, as well as ALL boat safety rules.

#8. Boats leave ramp at 6:00 PM

#9. All boats must check back in at boat ramp by 9:15 PM. Your fish will NOT be weighed if you are late. NO EXCEPTIONS

**Optional Big bass side pot, $10 per person. WINNER TAKE ALL
*Please bring exact change. Cash only
Email any questions to - [email protected]

Interpretation and enforcement of all rules shall be left up to the tournament director *

*$$Payout $$*

Based on 10 boat field 
1st - $240
2nd - $160
Based on 9 boat field
1st - $220
2nd - $140
Based on 8 boat field
1st - $200
2nd -$120
Based on 7 boat field
1st - $170
2nd - $110
Based on 6 boat field
1st - $150
2nd -$90
Based on 5 boat field
1st - $120
2nd - $80
Based on 4 Boat field
1st - $100
2nd - $60
Based on 3 Boat field
1st - $80
2nd - $40
Based on 2 Boat field
1st - $80

*$$Payout$$ *

Based on 11 Boat field
1st - $220
2nd - $130
3rd- $90
Based on 12 Boat field
1st - $240
2nd - $150
3rd - $90
Based on 13 Boat field
1st - $260
2nd - $160
3rd - $100
Based on 14 Boat field
1st - $280
2nd - $170
3rd - $110
Based on 15 Boat field
1st - $300
2nd - $180
3rd - $120

I will be putting this on, just for fun. If it goes well I will do it weekly.

Let me know if you see a flaw in the rules or any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

It sounds like fun and a good idea, just was curious about one thing and maybe I missed it in the rules. Are all fish caught returned to the lake? If they are alive at the weigh in, then we should return them to the lake.


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I believe in catch and release also.

I'm sure most that fish a tournament are willing to return them.

Do you think there will be enough interest to have at least 5+ boats?

Spread the word to everyone, this could turn into a weekly thing and be a real good time.

Kayaks, jon boats, canoes...everything is welcomed

its just for fun


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

should be enough interest. I think it would be a great idea and a way to meet some new 2coolers also.


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah, hope to see some folks get out and have some fun.

i plan on handing out some type of flyers during the next week or so at the boat ramp so that will hopefully grab a few more peoples attention


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

There is a guy on TFF putting one one Sat and Sun April 2-3 so apparently there is interest. But, it is a small lake.


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah he posted that on fishingtx also.

would be cool to have a small group that would turn out every week.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I did not think that site existed anymore. I thought all five of the people on there got tired of each other. I used to fish Sheldon often but it was always choked with weeds for the most part. A tourney during the week would work better than a weekend due to other recreational fishers getting out on their days off also. Lots of gators, pull up to the ramp after dark and shine the spotlight, bet you can't count all of the red eyes!!!!! There are big bass there, and lots of black crappie. We found a stolen truck there years ago with the engine still running. Paid it no mind and came back four hours later and it was still running, that's when we knew it was stolen. Called the company on the door, guy said it was used as a ram to get other equipment out. I told him where it was and said the rest was up to him.


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, tpwd took care of the hydrilla and stuff about a year and a half ago. It still gets pretty thick late in the summer but right now its perfect.

Yeah I figured week night would be better as there is not much parking already. People are parking out on the street during the weekend.

Now that its baseball season the park has been open past 930 across the street and the lights have been on keeping sheldon pretty well lit up at the boat ramp.


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

Sounds like fun! Wish I could make it but have to work.
Hopefully it will be a success worth continuing.
Count me in every time I'm off work!


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

cool.

Hopefully there will be enough interest to start hosting one every week


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

whos out practicing?


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

How many boats so far?


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't really know, I didn't say RSVP

I would say 4 confirmed


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Are Bass boats allowed?


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

Yessir.

Just have to observe the no wake rule for the reservoir.


----------



## Tre5 (Nov 26, 2007)

You can count me in for next Thursday and I'm going Saturday to practice as well. Haven't fished Sheldon in about 5 to 8 years or before the weeds took over on Garrett Road. This will bring back many memories of fishing this place in the early 80's. Not that I'm old but I was a kid when I was building all these memories. My biggest bass from Sheldon was around 4 or 5lbs, but I've had my line broken too many times to keep count. I think I was 7 or 8 and I just mastered a baitcasting reel and want to show my dad I could use the reel. I was fishing a ringworm on Garrett Road and I had a bass around 8 maybe 9 pounds swim up to my lure and take it. I set the hook and for about 5 seconds I had her hooked but the line broke and I throw my reel down and started crying. Broke my new reel and my fish got away. Biggest fish I've seen caught was a 12lbs from a guy on the bank. There are some big fish there and bigger gator as well. Had to tell myself again logs to not move.


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

I have to work this Thursday and next. I'm really hoping this is something that continues so I can have a chance to get out there. Sounds like some good fun and a good opportunity to meet some fellow 2coolers!!


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep, there are some pigs in there.

I've heard of 12s but have yet to see one, or a picture of one.

Sucks you have to work Thursday, i'm sure there be more to come.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Stopped by the boat ramp last night on the way home to check out the condition. A couple of guys put in right after I took the shot from my phone. 

I wonder how the BASS evade the occasional brush in with a gator!


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I think my 10yr old and I may enter just for the fun of it. I may try to make it out to pre-fish first part of next week, the TFF guy is running Sat and Sun this week so there may be a lot of boats. Have not fished there in couple of years but know there are some good fish in there.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought the Lake had a no larger than 9.9 allowed. Has this changed? Is it a no wake over the whole thing?


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

You can run any size motor at an idle in the lake. There are some big bass boats in there that think they are on Rayburn and haul a** everywhere they go though. The lake will never be the same. Wish it would go back to 9.9 motor only. The lake sure had alot less pressure and less bass left the lake on stringers when it had good rules!!!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I should be out there thursday. The post on TFF didnt put any details on there. Does anyone know what time it is starting and any other details on it? I would like to try and fish in both days.


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope, the guy just said contact him for more info.


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

Remove all your valuables out of your vehicles. Might as well just leave you're windows down. I may just come out and set up operation kick a methheads arse while y'all fish. Been there three times this spring and they broke in my truck every time. The bright side is I did catch good fish every time. Good luck guys.


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

You got that right!

I leave my truck unlocked and they still popped my lock a few weeks ago!!

Now I just leave a window down... Thinking about making a note to post in my window stating that "its unlocked and not **** inside you POS"


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Die Terrorists Die said:


> Stopped by the boat ramp last night on the way home to check out the condition. A couple of guys put in right after I took the shot from my phone.
> 
> I wonder how the BASS evade the occasional brush in with a gator!


That looks like giant slavinia, is it in the lake.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

That in the pic is just water hyancin but you are right there is gaint silvina in the lake and everyone needs to clean their trailers that stuff is bad and the does not have the funds to do anything about.


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

The hyacinth only shows up at the ramp when there is a north wind. It kindly leaves when it starts blowing out of the south.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

That giant salvinia was in my parents tank about 7-8 years ago. We made booms out of stock panel and cleaned it out with a hay rake, for about 2 months but it was eradicated. That is hyacinth for sure. Maybe $5 from the entry fees per team should be paid to have a lookout for the cars. I am planning on coming, but if I cannot get in my boat ( back issues) I may be up for security duty.


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

Yall ready?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes. U get a count yet?


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

No but i'm guesstimating 5-10


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*just a thought....*

I fish lake falcon alot and in order to keep the mortality rates down on the tournaments they have went to 3 fish per team.... I just think it would be good to do this for a lake that is only 800 acres. just a thought... I have to work on the seventh, but will def. come out and try the tournament... good luck guys and be safe... Ifly.. I saw you out there the other day but did not want to mess up any pre-fishing.... might come say hi next time... talk to ya later...tommy


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I was contemplating on doing 3 but went with five....might do 3 fish for the next one.

Shoulda swang on over and chatted, wouldn't have bothered us. Were you in the red skeeter?


----------



## BigBassin88 (Apr 5, 2011)

If theres still room, I would love to be a part of the tournament Thursday.


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

BigBassin88 said:


> If theres still room, I would love to be a part of the tournament Thursday.


 I don't think there is a limited to a certain number of boats, only thing limited is the PARKING!!!!! lol
Welcome to the site!
Steven


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah there is room, come out and play.

If parking is to full, which I doubt will happen, some can park across the street at the baseball field.


----------



## BigBassin88 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds good, I will definatly make it. Is everyone gonna meet in the parking lot at a certin time, or in the water around the ramp.


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah just get with me before 5:50 at the ramp. Send an email to [email protected] with you and your partners name. I'm trying to get a list of names together so it will be easier to just ante up and check your name off and go fishing.


----------



## BigBassin88 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, Will do. Is the enrty fee per person or per boat, and do we have to fish with a partner?


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

$40 Per boat, and no you don't have to fish with a partner you can fish alone if you wish.

Optional big bass side pot of $10 bucks per person.


----------

